# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Собака Жуля нуждается в помощи!

## Staffik

Cобака_ Жуля_ нуждается в помощи! В Колядичах у дороги живет собака, местные ее назвали Жулей. Около года назад с Жулей случилась беда (то ли покалечили люди, то ли она попала под машину), и теперь собака передвигается на трех лапах, одна лапка поломана. Девочка брошена, и за год ей никто так и не помог. Жуля очень страдает, ей негде приютиться, ее никто не кормит, собака просто мучается. В таком состоянии она не может самостоятельно себя прокормить. Есть неравнодушные люди, готовые оплатить ее операцию и впоследствии стерилизацию, но для этого прежде всего нужна передержка (временный дом). Люди, пожалуйста, помогите с передержкой для собаки, ведь скоро зима и бедняжке будет еще хуже... 
Юлия
*8-029-104-53-00
8-033-340-17-96*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

А что за передержка? И что означает стерилизация?

----------


## Staffik

Передержка - так называют временный дом для животного, пока он ищет хозяина, лечится и т.д. В данном случае, нам нужно, как минимум приучить и социализоровать собаку к человеку. Пока это не сделали - не можем лечить лапку. Собака, как только видит поводок, ошейниек - начинает истерить и травмировать лапку ещё больше. 
Стерилизация - это операция, после которой у собаки больше никогда не будет течки и щенков.

----------

